# La Ville Lumière - Paris



## darkangel87 (Oct 8, 2007)

Mesdames et messieurs, pour votre plaisir je vous presente Paris!!!

Bueno voy a postear poco a poco las fotos de mi finde en Paris. 

Comenzaré con las fotos de mi paseo a pie mi primera noche en Paris.

Saliendo de mi hotel, en el 18e arrondissement, barrio de Montmartre, que es el barrio de luces rojas y bohemio de Paris. Esta es una de sus principales plazas, Place Pigalle:


















Esta es Follies Pigalle, en Pl. Pigalle, y es una de las discotecas gay mas grandes de toda Paris









Siguiendo por el Boulevard de Clichy, una pequena muestra de los sex-shops parisinos









Y siempre en el Blvd. de Clichy, en la Place Blanche, està el famoso Bal au Moulin Rouge!









Segui caminando por el Blvd. des Batignolles, y me metì por algunas callecitas desconocidas (muy bonitas) y lleguè a esta plaza, en el 8e arrondissement, Pl. St. Augustin. Y esta es su iglesia:









Me metì por el Blvd. Haussman y pues asì lleguè a las tiendas Printemps, y luego a la parte posterior de L'Opèra.
Y aquì algunas fotos de adelante:




































Y bueno, en la proxima tanda de fotos: Musèe du Louvre, e Ile de la Cité.... Todo a pie!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Impactante ciudad, con edificios hermosos y que vive sin tabús.


----------



## darkangel87 (Oct 8, 2007)

Bueno sigo con la fotos. Despues de haber visto el palacio de la Opera, seguì caminando por l'Avenue de l'Opèra, y lleguè al 1er arrondissement, y en la Pl. Nalraux vi esta estaciòn de metro que me pareciò muy original:

(es una de las salidas del metro Palais Royal-Musèe du Louvre)









Luego caminè unos 15 metros por la famosa Rue Saint-Honorè (si, en donde estaba la pastelerìa donde inventaron la torta)









Y lleguè al Palais Royal, sede del Conseil d'état.









y dando las espaldas a Palais Royal vemos uno de los ingresos laterales del Louvre, por la Rue de Rivoli









Y pues atraversando ese ingreso...



























Y derrente tomè un par de fotos sin darme cuenta que estaba bajo el rayo de luz de la torre Eiffel, momento en el cual me quedè con la boca abierta, y dije: ya puedo morir, soy feliz!!!
Desde Jardin des Tuileries, una vista a la torre









Despues seguì caminando por el otro lado del museo, osea por el Quai François Mitterrand, a lo largo del Sena, desde donde se veìa el Musèe d'Orsay, y detràs la torre de nuevo!









Un par de metros, me encontrè con Pont des Arts (el unico puente de madera en Paris) que se ve en la peli de Amelie. Y en el fondo, la Ile de la Cité, donde està Notre Dame









Atraversando el puente se encuentra el Institut de France, algo asi como un enorme ministerio dedicado a la cultura francesa.


----------



## LimaLondon (Sep 16, 2007)

Que bonito el Sexodrome.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Buen recorrido Bruno, la verdad que las luces de neón de los sex-shops compiten con las de Norkys o Rokys :lol: , la parte posterior del L'Opèra me hizo recordar vagamente a la parte posterior del Congrezoo Peruano (claro esta, sin el dorado, etc), el Pont des Arts se ve muy bien y tu ultima foto del Institut de France esta bien bakan. Salu2!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Muy linda Paris!  recuerdos de cuando estuve alla


----------



## darkangel87 (Oct 8, 2007)

Bueno chicos, sigo con el recorrido. Pido disculpas por la calidad de las fotos, pero entre la lluvia y tomar las fotos sin flash para que se vea bien la iluminacion de la ciudad, pues la calidad no es la mejor.

Aquì una vista de la torre Eiffel, y el Musèe d'Orsay de nuevo, esta vez atravesando el puente para entrar a la Ile de la Cité.










Estas son unas fotos de la parte de atràs del Palais de Justice, tiene un parquecito y unos edificios muy bonitos.




























Este es uno de los tantos puentes del Sena, con la N de Napoleòn que hay toda Paris.










y esta es la parte de adelante del Palais de Justice










Esta de aquì es la puerta principal de la Prefecture de Paris, osea, la comisaria general de Paris.










Y bueno, esta imagen es famosa... Notre-Dame de Paris, sinceramente esperaba algo mas impresionante para ser catedral, pero es muy bonita. Me sorprendiò que todavia tuvieran el arbol de Navidad a mediados de febrero.



















Esta es la entrada principal del Hotel Dieu, el primer hospital "moderno" de Paris.










Saliendo de la isla, por el Pont d'Arcole, se llega a la Pl. de l'Hotel de Ville en el 4e arrondissement. El Hotel de Ville, es el municipio general de Paris, algo asi como la Municipalidad Metropolitana en Lima. Habia una pista de hielo adelante, y al lado una exposicion de fotos sobre el VIH, y decia algo asi como: El VIH no mata, la indiferencia si.










Y por ultimo, en la ultima parte del recorrido, dos estaciones del metro, una, subterranea de la linea 4 estacion de Chatelet. Y la segunda, una estacion elevada de la linea 2, Barbès-Rochechouart.




















Espero que este recorrido les haya gustado. Ya luego pondrè las fotos del viernes, de mi paseo del sabado en bicicleta, y del domingo en Versailles.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Sin duda mis favoritas de esta actulización son: L'Palais de Justice y L'Hotel de Ville. Salu2


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Que lindas fotos de la bella Paris :banana:


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Bruno, qué lindo te paseaste, gracias por las fotos y la explicación. Definitivamente lo apunto como uno de los lugares para visitar en el futuro. Una pregunta, no vi mucha gente, ¿dónde estarían?


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

La foto de la torre Eifell esta hermosa!! 

Que lindas fotos, gracias Bruno!!


----------



## darkangel87 (Oct 8, 2007)

Gracias a todos, luego pondrè mas fotitos de mi futura ciudad 



Canelita said:


> Bruno, qué lindo te paseaste, gracias por las fotos y la explicación. Definitivamente lo apunto como uno de los lugares para visitar en el futuro. Una pregunta, no vi mucha gente, ¿dónde estarían?


Yo tambièn me preguntaba lo mismo, era un jueves y eran alrededor de las 8.30pm y Paris estaba vacia, de hecho me dio un poco de yuyu (miedo  ) pero me imagino que con el frio que hacia (calculo que como maximo habian 2 grados) , yo era el unico que estaba dando vueltas como tonto!:banana:


----------



## darkangel87 (Oct 8, 2007)

Bueno muchachos aki viene otra tanda de fotos. Mi segundo dia en Paris. Un viernes de lluvia. Y pues, aunque no lo crean Paris es igual de bella con o sin lluvia!

Sali de mi hotel muy temprano en la manana, y me fui caminando hacia Butte Montmartre, hacia la Basilique du Sacre Coeur! 





































Este de aqui es el carousel que sale en Amelie, la peli!!!










Bueno subiendo las escaleras del cerrito este, hay unas panoramicas increibles de la ciudad!










Desde el lado de la basilica, en una calle pequenita hay unas vistas increibles de la torre a lo lejos!










Ya para bajar de nuevo hacia Pigalle, me encontrè con el funicular de Montmartre... las estaciones estàn mostras!




























Y esta pues, es una imagen que me dejò lelo, las escaleras de Montmartre, son tan romanticas!










Esto es un bano publico!!!










y pues regresando al hotel porque tenia que arreglar unas cosillas, pasé por la estaciòn del metro de Anvers, en el estilo clàsico de Paris.



















Bueno, estas fotos ya estàn mejores, espero que les gusten, luego pondrè mas fotitos... es que son demasiadas y soy flojo!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

La Basilique du Sacre Coeur me ha dejado estupefacto, muy bella XD y las escaleras de Montmartre nostálgicas. Salu2


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

Lindo thread darkangel87 muy bonitas fotos!... la foto de las toilletes me hizo recordar un episodio.... jajajajajajaja :lol: Dios ni repetirlo!! jajaja ahora me rio... en ese momento queria llorar:lol:
--------------------------------------
Francia tiene una magia q no e explica lo unico que odie en mis estadias fue el Brie ... (almuerzo y cena).. y lo mas horrible es el brie con atunnnnnuke:uke:


----------



## darkangel87 (Oct 8, 2007)

Claudia4681 said:


> Lindo thread darkangel87 muy bonitas fotos!... la foto de las toilletes me hizo recordar un episodio.... jajajajajajaja :lol: Dios ni repetirlo!! jajaja ahora me rio... en ese momento queria llorar:lol:
> --------------------------------------
> Francia tiene una magia q no e explica lo unico que odie en mis estadias fue el Brie ... (almuerzo y cena).. y lo mas horrible es el brie con atunnnnnuke:uke:


hahaha 

y yo que amo el Brie!!!! me lo como con todo!!!! me encanta! :cheers:

pronto pondrè mas fotillos!


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Que chevere tu recorrido!!, que envidia!!, queria poder ir de nuevo!!, pero no tengo $$$


----------



## darkangel87 (Oct 8, 2007)

Bueno sigamos con el recorrido (aun faltan muchas fotos).

Esta tanda, siempre del viernes por la manana, incluye un poco de Champs-Elysées y l'Arc de Triomphe!

Esta de aquì es la principal flagship store de Louis Vuitton!










Y bueno, esta es un fotillo del arco, desde la entrada de uno de los miles de tuneles de Paris.










Esta es la flagship de Cartier!










Mesdames et messieurs, l'Arc de Triomphe!










Un ladito 










y este es el artesonado del techo!










Ahi al fondo.... el arco de la Defense!!!










Y esto, pues algunas de las placas conmemorativas!

Esta està justo en el centro del arco:


















Detallitos de las estatuas que adornan el arco










Y esta es la llama en conmemoracion al soldado desconocido










y pues, una panoramica del arco desde la mitad de l'Avenue des Champs-Elysées










(cuando me funcione mejor el inernet, cuelgo mas fotos)


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Me han gustado tus fotos del Arco del Triunfo. Salu2 Bruno.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

darkangel87 said:


> Y derrente tomè un par de fotos sin darme cuenta que estaba bajo el rayo de luz de la torre Eiffel, momento en el cual me quedè con la boca abierta, y dije: ya puedo morir, soy feliz!!!


JEJEJEJEJE Qué chévere debe ser la vista! Muy bonita París! Cada edificio es más lindo que el anterior! Tiene un centro histórico muy muy lindo!!! 

*Pensé que habías vuelto hace poco a la ciudad..! (=



darkangel87 said:


> Un par de metros, me encontrè con Pont des Arts (el unico puente de madera en Paris) que se ve en la peli de Amelie. Y en el fondo, la Ile de la Cité, donde està Notre Dame


uuuuy! Me vas a matar! llegué a bajar la película..! Pero hasta ahora no he tenido tiempo de verla!! (= JIJIJI.. prometo verla este weekend..! (=


----------

